# *HEATHERETTE* ~multiple FOTDs using Trio 1 and various lippies and glosses!!



## mreichert (Mar 21, 2008)

I LOOOOVVVEEEE this collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




This is the first time I would EVER consider getting multiples, but I am definitely getting backups of this stuff! I'm now thinking of getting trio 2 also, but want to know what you all think of it first.

Sorry for the many pics- I wanted to show how the various lippies and glosses look to hopefully help someone choose what to get.  Plus.....I love how this turned out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Face:
The usual (have not gotten any b/p's yet)

Eyes:
Perky p/p
Rollickin p/p
Jardin Aires pig.
Trio 1
Black Tied
Loreal creme eyeliner in black
Lashblast

Lips:
Lollipot Loving l/s
Fleshpot l/s
Melrose Mood l/s
Bonus Beat l/g
Sock Hop l/g
Style Minx l/g
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Trio 1








Fleshpot l/s,  Bonus Beat l/g





















Melrose Mood l/s, Viva Glam VI se l/g











Lollipop Loving l/s,  Sock Hop l/g
















Style Minx l/g
















Residue left from Style Minx with Sock Hop l/g over it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





























Could you all let me know if I can pull off the Style Minx l/g and/or the Melrose Mood l/s?? I'm still unsure of whether to keep these two or not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for looking! Have a wonderful weekend everyone!!!


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Mar 21, 2008)

you pull of ALL the lipsticks great especially style minx, i couldnt pull it off lol i jsut got hollywood nights and alone it looks good on me.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 21, 2008)

Gorgeous, Yeah I agree with princess you can totally pull this of, I think melrose mood looks amazing on you.


----------



## xoleaxo (Mar 21, 2008)

all of the lippies look great on you!  love the eyes, too.. how do you like melrose mood?  i think it looks kinda weird on me..like i just ate a pink frosted donut. (i'm NW25)


----------



## fleckspeck (Mar 21, 2008)

I love the eyes!


----------



## vcanady (Mar 21, 2008)

Your eyes look AMAZING!!!!! For a second, I actually thought of buying Trio 1 because you make it look so damn good haha. But, then I remembered that I could never get it to look that good! ALL the lipsticks look great,honestly! I like Melrose Mood the best. It may be an intense color, but it is soo pretty and looks great on you! If you got Trio 2 by ne chance, you should definitely do a tutorial!!!


----------



## iSHi (Mar 21, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous!!  Everything looks amazing on you!


----------



## Flammable (Mar 21, 2008)

They all look good on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Keep 'em


----------



## mreichert (Mar 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoleaxo* 

 
_all of the lippies look great on you!  love the eyes, too.. how do you like melrose mood?  i think it looks kinda weird on me..like i just ate a pink frosted donut. (i'm NW25)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm still unsure about the Melrose Mood
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I LOVE pinks, but this is like "yikes!" pink. I noticed that by putting various glosses on it, cut the brightness of it down. 

I'll play with it some more and see how I feel and how I get it to work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(I'm NW15)


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Mar 21, 2008)

FIERCE!!! Awesome job with the eyes


----------



## NadiaD (Mar 21, 2008)

wow - that is amazing eye makeup. I am a complete amateur but really would love to be able to do that! Any tips?

I think you pull off all the shades exceedingly well.

Nadiaxx


----------



## makeupNdesign (Mar 21, 2008)

Oh, this is a stunning look! Because of you, I'm re-considering Lollipop Loving lippie--back to MAC I go


----------



## sweetie0716 (Mar 21, 2008)

everthing looks very pretty on you


----------



## lainetm (Mar 21, 2008)

They're all gorgeous, but IMO the Melrose Mood looks a bit too opaque (as in cakey) and too blue for you.  Style Minx is good but needs a tamer eye, you have such stunning full lips that it's pretty powerful.


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 21, 2008)

so gorgeous !!!!


----------



## damsel (Mar 21, 2008)

very nice. i wore trio 1 out today too.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 21, 2008)

looks freakin awesome!! i wasnt sure i was going to get anything but a lippy and gloss, but now, i am really wanting that trio!!! you look great in all of them, BTW.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 21, 2008)

Oh, I love these colors on you.


----------



## Babylard (Mar 21, 2008)

wow i love the eyes.  makes me feel a little disappointed in my application yesterday lol at the counter.  I was expecting more WOW.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 21, 2008)

You are Stunning girl! They all look great on you. What I did with the Melrose - just used one sheer coat on my bottom lip & rubbed or smacked my lips together, that will make it softer. And, of course you can put any gloss over it like you said. Its pretty on you.


----------



## kiluna (Mar 21, 2008)

very very hot!!


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 21, 2008)

i LOVE all the looks


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 21, 2008)

I forgot to mention how great your earrings look with the eyeshadow


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Mar 21, 2008)

Damn, girl!  This is absolutely fantastic.  I love all of your looks, but the eyes are stunning.  I love every one of those lippies!  A tutorial would be great.  I am convinced!  I MUST HAVE HEATHERETTE!


----------



## Kalico (Mar 21, 2008)

Oh my god... Style minx is gorgeous on you. Don't give it up!!!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Mar 21, 2008)

*~*Love it!!!*~*


----------



## MaryJane (Mar 21, 2008)

I think your eyes look great but, since you asked, I don't think the Melrose Mood is flattering. I think it's a very hard color to wear, I've seen a few people with it on and it hasn't been flattering on any of them. To it's a color that screams 'Look at my pink lips!'


----------



## aziajs (Mar 21, 2008)

I loved all of the lip colors on you.  I actually like Style MInx the most on you.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 21, 2008)

I loved all of the lip colors on you.  I actually like Style Minx the most on you.


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Mar 21, 2008)

You look stunning!  I especially love the first l/s, l/g combo!


----------



## MAC_Diva (Mar 21, 2008)

You look so gorgeous with both!! 
I tried on lolipop loving in the store but it was so transparent and coral, I had to pass. I didn't know it was a vibrant pink! its soooo pretty! Maybe I'll go back and play some more? 
I also wore trio 1 today. I love the technique you used! yours looks so much better than mine did!


----------



## nunu (Mar 21, 2008)

such lovely looks!


----------



## mreichert (Mar 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoxprincessx0x* 

 
_you pull of ALL the lipsticks great especially style minx, i couldnt pull it off lol i jsut got hollywood nights and alone it looks good on me._

 
Do you think I would look better with Hollywood nights instead of the Style Minx? I got the l/g instead as I thought it wouldn't be as bright as the lippie looked?


----------



## mreichert (Mar 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Diva* 

 
_You look so gorgeous with both!! 
I tried on lolipop loving in the store but it was so transparent and coral, I had to pass. I didn't know it was a vibrant pink! its soooo pretty! Maybe I'll go back and play some more? 
I also wore trio 1 today. I love the technique you used! yours looks so much better than mine did!_

 
My lips are pretty pigmented, so maybe that's it? I'm also wondering if there's some residue from the Melrose Mood left over- I wiped off my lips the best I could in between each swatch. 

But, I would give it another try- it's my favorite so far


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 21, 2008)

Gorgeous!  You look amazing in every lip color!!  I only got Lollipop Loving & Starlet Kiss...everything else looked horrible on me


----------



## starletkiss (Mar 22, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## brownsuga lady (Mar 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mreichert* 

 
_I'm still unsure about the Melrose Mood
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I LOVE pinks, but this is like "yikes!" pink. I noticed that by putting various glosses on it, cut the brightness of it down. 

I'll play with it some more and see how I feel and how I get it to work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(I'm NW15)_

 
You really know how to work this look. Great job! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really like Melrose Mood on you. It's a very pretty color.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Mar 22, 2008)

You look fabulous in ALL of the lipsticks!


----------



## Lizzie (Mar 22, 2008)

Style minx looks SO good on you.
It's my favorite of the ones you used.


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Mar 22, 2008)

So pretty


----------



## thelove4tequila (Mar 22, 2008)

Stunning! I cannot wait to get my haul now!


----------



## ilovegreen (Mar 22, 2008)

love the looks


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 22, 2008)

ALL the looks are effin, blinding, freakinly gorgeous!!!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Mar 22, 2008)

keep them all you look fabulous!


----------



## kitten (Mar 22, 2008)

ahhh! melrose mood is so 80's! i love it.

i've been wanting a shade like that for the longest time...guess i will never find it considering i'm broke. such bad timing


----------



## Susanne (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks a lot! What a great inspiration!


----------



## Pamcakes (Mar 22, 2008)

Your looks are always so amazing!


----------



## darkishstar (Mar 22, 2008)

WOW, you look amazing! I love your eyes, they are so beautiful! And all of the lippies look hot on you, I say keep them.


----------



## itsJADEbiitch (Mar 22, 2008)

im in LUV with fleshpot!! your lovely as always=) eyes are off the hoOK!


----------



## cno64 (Mar 22, 2008)

Yep, I agree that you completely pull off the brighter lips! 
They're colorful without being overwhelming.


----------



## lalunia (Mar 22, 2008)

wow! Thanks for the post, now I really can't wait to get my goodies! The shadows look amazing and you're gorgeous!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 22, 2008)

That looks so pretty!


----------



## peanut (Mar 22, 2008)

This is so pretty!!!


----------



## Patricia (Mar 23, 2008)

they ALL look great on you!!!


----------



## Lndsy (Mar 23, 2008)

This makes me want to buy fleshpot and bonus beat!! They all look fantastic on you!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 23, 2008)

You make that trio look frickin' HOTT!!  You just look so gorgeous (not that you don't already! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), I am in awe!


----------



## Emmi (Mar 23, 2008)

You can pull those off! You look great!!


----------



## Spatzchen (Mar 23, 2008)

awesome looks!!! your blending is gorgeous!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Mar 23, 2008)

Omg... You look so sexay in Trio 1. I think all the lipsticks look great!


----------



## kyoto (Mar 23, 2008)

Very pretty, I especially love the look with your hair up.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 24, 2008)

You are sooo freaking hot i cant stand it!


----------



## Kimmi201 (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow beautifulll!!!!


----------



## Glassdoll (Mar 24, 2008)

Ur absolutely gorgeous girl. And u can most def pull of style minx. Melrose mood is alright i guess. Ur able to pull it off as well, but i personally prefer style minx on u.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 24, 2008)

OMG I was ser not going to buy any of this collection, but now I ser want to get smoething


----------



## alwaysbella (Mar 24, 2008)

love them all!!!! did someone do your eye makeup or you did?


----------



## mreichert (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alwaysbella* 

 
_love them all!!!! did someone do your eye makeup or you did?_

 
Thank you so much!   And, I did it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was going to have it done, but had to wait until the 22nd- I couldn't wait that long to get my hands on some Heatherette!   So... I played with it myself


----------



## rinispanini20 (Mar 24, 2008)

You look drop dead gorgeous in all of these pics.  I absolutely LURV your eyes.  I definitly want to try the trio your way, mine was a little to sloppy!  All in all you look amazing!


----------



## OrangeLuvinChik (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh wow! You look absolutely stunning! Love, love, love the blending! I was just staring at my Trio 1 and sort of wondering if it was a good buy. Your FOTD definitely made me want to keep it! I wish I can put it on the way you did!


----------



## grlygrlnyc (Mar 24, 2008)

VERY PRETTY!!! I wouldn't let go any of the lippies!!! Beautiful!


----------



## mreichert (Mar 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OrangeLuvinChik* 

 
_Oh wow! You look absolutely stunning! Love, love, love the blending! I was just staring at my Trio 1 and sort of wondering if it was a good buy. Your FOTD definitely made me want to keep it! I wish I can put it on the way you did! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You should definitely keep it! The mood ring color is soooo beautiful! The trick to make it pop is to put a blueish base underneath- Rollickin, Delft, Pharoah?. Then.... use the Cloudburst on the edges to smoke it out- if it needs more depth, add some carbon or black tied 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll try to do another optional look with this Trio- I'm loving it!


----------



## Jot (Mar 25, 2008)

beautiful x


----------



## christal24 (Mar 25, 2008)

girl I love the way you blended in the shadow, skills girl you got skills.

My fav on you is melrose mood and style mix, they just pop on you! not everyone can pull them off.  Oh and not everyone can wear flesh pot and the other nude lip glass so make it look amazing


----------



## Neonpeach (Mar 25, 2008)

I am in awe of your eyes!! 
Style Minx is one of my faves from Heatherette, you wear it well!


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Mar 25, 2008)

Your eyes look amazing! It looks more green than blue on you!!! 

I absoloutely LOVE it!


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 27, 2008)

I love it!! You are so beautiful. I think my favorite lip on you is the Style Minx one.


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Mar 28, 2008)

I love your eye make up!


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Mar 28, 2008)

This is so Pretty, I just my Heatherette Colletion Today, this is awesome honey keep it coming!


----------



## juliankrby (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow! What a beautiful lady here, You remind me of someone famous I just can't put my finger on who?


----------



## alwaysbella (Mar 29, 2008)

make a tut on this when you can,


----------

